# iPod Touch: 32 GB or 64 GB?



## DarkMario616 (Oct 19, 2009)

I really don't know which one I should get.

I will be jailbreaking it and filling it up with loads of apps


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds to me that 32GB is more then enough for you.

Apps don't take much space.. the biggest ones are around 150MB, but those are rare. Most are 50MB at max.

Btw, AFAIK it's not possible to jailbreak the latest iPod Model (32GB and 64MB) yet. 
Shouldn't take much time though..


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 19, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Sounds to me that 32GB is more then enough for you.
> 
> Apps don't take much space.. the biggest ones are around 150MB, but those are rare. Most are 50MB at max.
> 
> ...


Yes you can jailbreak the newest ipod's.


Anyway, sounds like the 32gb is perfect for you. 64 gb is for me personally since I can never have too much space.


----------



## Opium (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a 32GB ipod touch and I'm just starting to run out of space unfortunately. But then again I have 24GB of music, the rest are a few pictures and lots of apps.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I won't need 24 GB of music ;_; I guess 32 GB will be fine.

Does the iTouch support those micro SD cards anyways? Or no?


----------



## TheWingless (Oct 20, 2009)

I do not believe the iPod Touch supports any external storage such as an SD card.

Unless you meant the iTouch flashcart for the NDS.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 20, 2009)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I won't need 24 GB of music ;_; I guess 32 GB will be fine.
> 
> Does the iTouch support those micro SD cards anyways? Or no?


Nope, the iPod Touch does not support any type of external storage.


----------



## Madridi (Oct 20, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you cant. Not untethered jailbreak.

Tethered jailbreak are available via blackrain, and besides it being tethered, it is reported to have some problems


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah you lucky lot, I got my iPod Touch 2g 16gb back when it was just 8gb and 16gb, then they released 32gb soon after I got mine which I was peeved about, and then now recently the updated 32gb and 64gb are out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Anyway, I guess if you have the money get 64gb if not then 32gb.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 25, 2009)

64GB for about 400 bucks isn't worth it imo.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 25, 2009)

http://store.apple.com/us/product/FB533LL/A?mco=MTA4MjY3NjQ

Refurbished here is good as new.

3rd generation doesn't offer anything compelling to get it instead the 2nd gen.


----------



## antonkan (Oct 25, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> 3rd generation doesn't offer anything compelling to get it instead the 2nd gen.


But there's one minor change to the 32 and 64 GB iPod touch models as of September 2009; it includes a new, faster processor (similar to the iPhone 3G S) which offers games to enhance the graphics and speed, so that some new games cannot run on older models of iPod touch (including 8 GB model), original iPhone and iPhone 3G. The new iPod touch processor also improves web browser performace to speed up.

So 32 and 64 GB iPod touch models could be a third generation of it (except the 8 GB model which remained unchanged since September 2008). So I recommend the new (not refurbished) 32 GB model because it's cheaper (it costs 300 U.S. dollars).


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 25, 2009)

But the 2nd gen ipod touch can be fully jailbroken.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 26, 2009)

3rd gen can be jail-broken, albeit tethered. Or you could wait and see if Apple will release a new one in like February.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 26, 2009)

They new iPod Touch will be fully jailbroken before too much longer no doubt.


----------

